# My Cichlids! (lots of pics)



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Hey guys, i havent updated pics of my CA's for a while, id like some opinions.

alrighty then:

'Cichlasoma' salvini (just recovered from some weird internal issue, lost all his color, weird)









Vieja maculicauda (my nicest one)

















Paratheraps bifasciatus (or fenestratus???) (one mean little *******...i love it!)
































chasing my synspilus.









Paratheraps synspilus









labiatus/citrinellus

















Neetroplus nematopus (Pair)

















my parents tank!

Hericthys carpintis

















Parachromis managuense (female)









Amatitlania nigrofasciatus [Pink (Leucistic)]









Astronotus occelatus









please comment!


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

WOW!! BEAUTIFUL gage! They are all BEAUTIFUL!! I think they are all my favorites except for the Oscar but that's just because I don't like Oscars so........that's not saying much!

I would have to say if I had to choose my favorite one besides the Salvini I would have to go with the Neet pair! :thumb:

Just out of curiousity but what size tanks are all these fish in?

However, I love how you posted the Male Salvini first! :thumb: Way to go! :lol:


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Very nice *gage* ! :thumb: Love the Bifaciatus


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

Nice :thumb: the carpintis is my fav


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

thanx evereyone .

how can you not like Oscars cichlidlover????????????????? i love them!


----------



## Ctrl_Alt_Dlt (Sep 3, 2008)

WOW! They all look great! How big are those Viejas?


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

which ones? LOL

the Black Belt is about 3"
the Bifa or Fene is about 4-5"
the Syn is about 4-5"


----------



## pugwash (Sep 11, 2006)

tannable75 said:


> Nice :thumb: the carpintis is my fav


+1 :thumb:


----------



## Ctrl_Alt_Dlt (Sep 3, 2008)

ALL of the viejas! thanks!!! They all look great!


----------



## jgentry (Jul 3, 2008)

I think I like the texas best. I've always been fond of them.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

> how can you not like Oscars cichlidlover?????????????????


I just don't like how they look. IMO I think they are ugly and prehistoric looking but that's just me.......


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

CiChLiD LoVeR128 said:


> > how can you not like Oscars cichlidlover?????????????????
> 
> 
> I just don't like how they look. IMO I think they are ugly and prehistoric looking but that's just me.......


LOL


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

> I just don't like how they look. IMO I think they are ugly and prehistoric looking but that's just me.......


And me :thumb:


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

> And me


 :thumb: 

No hard feelings gage!


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

LMAO, how can you not like an oscar...lol...


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

> LMAO, how can you not like an oscar...lol..


Simple..........You just don't :lol:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

CiChLiD LoVeR128 said:


> > LMAO, how can you not like an oscar...lol..
> 
> 
> Simple..........You just don't :lol:


any cichlid hobibest that doesnt like oscars isnt a real cichlid hobbiest... :lol:


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

> any cichlid hobibest that doesnt like oscars isnt a real cichlid hobbiest... :lol:


You got that right Gage!!! :thumb:

Nice, nice fish you have there!!


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

heylady said:


> > any cichlid hobibest that doesnt like oscars isnt a real cichlid hobbiest... :lol:
> 
> 
> You got that right Gage!!! :thumb:
> ...


im glad someone agrees with me! :lol:

thanx for the complement heylady


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Any cichlid hobibest that doesnt have a Salvini pair isnt a real cichlid hobbiest...... :lol: :lol:

How do you like that gage! :lol: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

I like the Tex best! 8) 
Hey cichlidlover---check this out...
Oscars are so awesome that I'm giving away my male salvini for the sake of my big tiger, 'Triton'! 

BV :lol:


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

> Hey cichlidlover---check this out...
> Oscars are so awesome that I'm giving away my male salvini for the sake of my big tiger, 'Triton'!
> 
> BV


 :lol:

Ok I guess that's 3-2. Well Metalhead we had a good run but the odds have over done us! :lol:

Happy ugly oscar keeping! :lol: :lol:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

:lol:, Salvini arent near as awesome as oscars, so your saying that only you and a couple people are cichlid hobbiests? everyone likes oscars...except you and metalhead...:lol:.

your not a real cichlid hobbiest if youn only have a single species spread throughout every tank you own...:lol:


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

> Salvini arent near as awesome as oscars


Wow that so just went against what you believe in! :lol:

However, I do agree with you 100%



> so your saying that only you and a couple people are cichlid hobbiests?


Exactly! Anyone that doesn't like ugly butt dinosaur fish!



> your not a real cichlid hobbiest if youn only have a single species spread throughout every tank you own...


Hey man I was just trying to end it so I wouldn't completely hijack your thread! But that went a bit too far! If a war is what you want then a war you are going to get! :lol:

At least I find a fish and stick with them. Instead of making a thread with 2 pages about how you want a Salvini pair and then all of a sudden change the plans you had and find a different fish. I can't help it I love Salvini! I really have a deep passion for them. I never get sick of watching them or wish I had another pair of cichlids. I would also feel really wierd if I had a pair of 2 different fish. It's just how I role! There are other cichlids that I want but I wouldn't switch them for either of my Sal pairs! I will get them as I get more tanks! Also there isn't a great selection in my area and my LFS's are delighted that I am breeding Salvini! I know you are joking but in away that was a bit harsh......  

Salvini RULE Oscars DROOL! Like this :drooling: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

> Salvini arent near as awesome as oscars
> 
> Wow that so just went against what you believe in!
> 
> However, I do agree with you 100%


OOOPS I didn't read throughly I thought you said Salvini are more awesome than Oscars!   :lol:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

sorry if i hurt your feeling...it was just a joke... but i could never just keep a single species of fish distributed between 5 tanks LOL, i do want a salvini pair, but not 5 pairs distributed through 5 tanks :lol:


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

> sorry if i hurt your feeling...it was just a joke... but i could never just keep a single species of fish distributed between 5 tanks LOL, i do want a salvini pair, but not 5 pairs distributed through 5 tanks


Oh no it's cool! Like I said I know you are just joking! I don't really know why it did seem harsh....... :? I wouldn't keep 5 pairs of a single fish either. We all have different tastes.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

ahh, thats right, you have 2 pairs an a load of fry lol.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Exactly! :thumb:

2 tanks full of fry


----------



## myselfdotcom (Sep 19, 2006)

THose Neetroplus nematopus is nice..aka Poor man's Tropheus LOL


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Poor mans tropheus or Neets. thanx


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

<---Ugh, I shoulda' never used a salvini as my avatar.   
BV :lol:


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

> <---Ugh, I shoulda' never used a salvini as my avatar.


Looks like you dug yourself a hole BV! :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumb:

Deep down I know you have a soft spot for Salvini so come over to the dark side we have beer! :lol: :lol:


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

Man that oscar looks mean as ****


----------



## Decoder (Dec 31, 2006)

I like all of them especially texas.


----------



## the General (Aug 26, 2007)

Yeah, all of them are great but your Texas is one seriously good looking fish, makes me want one.


----------

